# Video from Rockport



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Just stumbled across my old video, put it on the tube, and thought Id share.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc_jKGiC03k


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2013)

That brings back some memories.


----------

